# ALTITUDE – Starring Dolph Lundgren and Denise Richards – On Blu-ray and DVD June 20



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Buckle up for high-stakes action when Altitude arrives on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD and Digital HD June 20 from Lionsgate. Depart on flight 709 with star Denise Richards as she embarks on a thrilling ride fighting action veteran Dolph Lundgren and former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Chuck Liddell. Packed full of nonstop action, the Altitude Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> A headstrong FBI agent (Denise Richards) is offered millions to help a thief escape from a hijacked airplane. When she finds out that his ex-partners (Greer Grammer, Chuck Liddell, and Dolph Lundgren) are leading the deadly operation, she must choose sides and do whatever it takes to keep the plane from going down.
> ...


----------

